# Tilapia gutturosa



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello friends,

A friend of mine has a slew of Tilapia gutturosa fry. Is anyone interested in keeping this species? T. gutturosa is one of the protected dwarf Tilapia species from Lake Bermin in Cameroon.

Thanks!

Randall Kohn


----------

